# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Crystal report et ASP.net

## Massigne

Bonjour le forum j'ai cr un rapport Crystal report dans un projet asp.net sous visual studio 2015
mais lorsque je clique sur le bouton page suivante, j'obtiens toujours l'interface ci-dessous

j'aimerais comprendre pourquoi cette interface s'affiche et aussi comment rsoudre le problme?

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour 
As tu des sous rapports ?

----------


## Massigne

Bonsoir Luc
Le rapport ne comporte pas de sous-rapport

----------


## luc_chivas

https://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Fo...crystalreports

----------

